# I think I had a revelation of sorts about my life.



## Yarnchu (Sep 13, 2008)

What I mean by "revelation" is that today I was thinking about myself and my life. I thought about how tough life has been to me, about all of the jerks that are apart of my life, and about how they treat me. I have always wished for life to be easy for me, but now I realized that if it was any different, that if it was "easy", then I would be a different person. I would be one of the jerks that I mentioned. I wouldn't have friends that actually cared about me. And with that said, I'm glad that I have this life.

Uh, I wasn't sure where to put this, so I chose this forum. If it needs to be moved, then just move it.


----------



## cheesecake (Sep 13, 2008)

That's an interesting thought, Yoshi. 

So did this make you happy or sad? I'm pretty sure it's happy but I can't be sure.


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, its happy. I like who I am, and I don't want to be any different. Of course this won't stop me from occasionally getting mad at some petty little things or from me feeling bad about myself, but that is just part of life, I guess.


----------



## Minish (Sep 13, 2008)

Yes, I think things like this as well.

I think: What would have happened if we hadn't moved? I had some friends, I was never going to be a cool, accepted person, but at least I'd have an easy life.

But I'm glad we moved here, two months into year seven - which is basically a recipe to hell. I'm glad we did, because now I feel stronger from the experience. I could have had an easy, average life, like nearly every other child. I suppose it's the same sort of thing to what you've decided.

[/incoherent rambling]


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Sep 13, 2008)

My life hasn't been hard and I don't think I'm a complete dickhole.
Outside the Internet, that is :v


----------



## Linzys (Sep 13, 2008)

I've thought stuff like that before too, Yoshi. And it's really true, the really difficult stuff that we face in life is what makes us into better people (or worse, depending on how we handle it). 

:)


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Sep 13, 2008)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> My life hasn't been hard and I don't think I'm a complete dickhole.
> Outside the Internet, that is :v


Yeah, this more or less applies to me. Well, I try not to be rude in general.

Sometimes I wonder how many of the people with 'hard' lives actually have hard lives.


----------



## Abwayax (Sep 13, 2008)

... said:


> Sometimes I wonder how many of the people with 'hard' lives actually have hard lives.


Most people who claim to have it badly actually have relatively nice lives, with maybe a few hard bumps in the metaphorical road. Because humans tend to focus on negatives, they say their life sucks because of these bumps.

And then there are a few who actually _do_ have it hard. Like those in third world countries. But they usually don't grouse about it.


----------



## Furretsu (Sep 14, 2008)

You'd have to define a "hard life", which is pretty hard to do.


----------



## Linzys (Sep 14, 2008)

Maybe you guys could stop being all technical about this and look at the issue at hand. Life is always hard, bad things always will happen, and they always shape our identities and world views in one way or another (Which happens to be the point of this person's thread.). Quit trying to initiate a debate over semantics or act as though this person is complaining. To make the best of the problems in life and see what they have done for your benefit is a very good thing.


----------



## Flazeah (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, it's cool when you go through things that you find awful and difficult to deal with, but make you a more experienced and tougher person because you learn how to deal with them. Good for you, superyoshi.

 Some things might _seem_ easy to deal with to some people, but it's possible that that's because they either haven't experienced those things, so they're underestimating how difficult they can be, or they just happen to be better equipped to deal with them. Either way, it's great when people learn how to deal with something they wouldn't have been able to deal with if they hadn't gone throught it.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 14, 2008)

i'm pretty sure I know people who have hard lives and grown up the wrong way

and even though I wasn't a perfect kid I'm pretty sure many people are off way worse


----------



## #1 bro (Sep 14, 2008)

superyoshi888, if you really were meant to have "a hard life" you would live in a third-world country and you would have not eaten in a week. guys: if you have attended/are attending/will probably attend college, you are one of the luckiest people in the world.


----------



## Altmer (Sep 14, 2008)

i attend university it is a way cooler word


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 14, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> superyoshi888, if you really were meant to have "a hard life" you would live in a third-world country and you would have not eaten in a week. guys: if you have attended/are attending/will probably attend college, you are one of the luckiest people in the world.


I'm not saying tough as in "Will I die of starvation today?" tough, but rather tough when compared to the people who tease me and all. But then again, I don't live their lives so how would I know?


----------



## OrangeAipom (Sep 14, 2008)

I think my life's been fairly easy. :/


----------



## Linzys (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh, for God's sake. >_>


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 15, 2008)

Let me say one thing.

You guys are not making this any better. Yoshi had a relevation. And telling him that there are people starving in third world countries really isn't going to do any good except make him feel guilty. Sure, sure, it's terrible to think about them. But really, just talking about the people starving isn't going to help neither Yoshi nor the actual people themselves. In fact, if you're all so worried about them, why not go donate something to a charity? Try to help these people get better lives, hmm? 

Now, I'm glad you had this relevation. :3 It's a nice thing to realize, hmm? I... I know what it's like, to be treated so badly by jerks. But to find out... that somewhere this cruelty had done something to make you you, it must be a good feeling. Because you've had to endure it, your entire life. And now to know that it was worth it... it wasn't just meaningless, it did something. It made you who you are today! I'm rambling, I know~


----------



## Yarnchu (Sep 17, 2008)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Stuff.


Rambling is okay. I tend to do it sometimes. And yes we should donate to charity. One should try to help others.


----------



## Alexi (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm glad you realized this, Yoshi. ^_^ And I agree with Arylett.


----------

